# New Zealand - Auckland - Symonds Street Cemetary



## vonnagy (May 11, 2004)

*Symonds Street Cemetary*

*Whats There:*
If you are looking for a different photo opportunity whilst in Auckland, then don't pass up Symond's Street Cemetary. I don't know how many times I accidently passed this, but last week I finally explored, and its really amazing. Thousands of toppled run down graves in the midst of the bush, very creepy to visit. A spooky delight! Several graves were cleared for grafton bridge road. 

*Getting there:*
well, *hint* *hint* its on Symonds Street, were K-Road and Symond street meet at a junction close to Downtown Auckland

*Pictures:*















*Notes:*
Caution, do not visit at nights, as drug dealers frequent this area. I've seen a few homeless folks here as well. Extra Extra care should be take wwhen walking between graves, as you might trip and fall on a hidden one or break an exhisting monument.


----------

